# Walmart Beef.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thomasville, GA and AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/walmart-enters-beef-business-packing-facility-georgia


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I’ve never bought any beef from Walmart and everyone I know that has only buys it 1 time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I've never bought any beef from Walmart and everyone I know that has only buys it 1 time.


Me neither.....but someone is buying it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Vol said:


> Thomasville, GA and AgWeb.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.agweb.com/article/walmart-enters-beef-business-packing-facility-georgia


Angus Power partnered W 44 Farms. 
The Georgia facility is a case / store ready plant packaging for 500 Walmart stores. 
It's a formidable plan.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd say that the biggest thing is that it will be 16.99 a pound.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This article explains more and they are trying to market a higher quality beef.

Looks quite different then most of Walmart's matketing

https://www.drovers.com/article/walmart-enters-beef-business-packing-facility-georgia?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiT0dZMFpEWTBZV016TkRoaiIsInQiOiI1dXl4TFNYWEk0M28xb2lBeFpQR3ZjWHJUVktxNVl5TGtURldPYThrZ2pvWk1jRzhoVjZOTDkyTUQ4dGRqdDJCM1VJbVZkNDdhaGt2UjNPQlV0TlpoaHJwN3dXVWxUaGJ5UFFId0NoUm9yN2pKV1lkbkZWM2NvaVZacmozeXA5XC8ifQ%3D%3D


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll stick with CAB, thanks anyway! 

Dave


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I think this is more about the marketing opportunity then where you want to buy your personal beef :mellow: . Its a great thing in theory but any time wal mart is involved im pretty cautious . If they were killing them in georgia it would be one thing . But they can import beef to this place as easy as they can our beef . We shall see .


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Jan 11, Sterling CO.. 147 RED Angus steers weighed 575 sold for $203cwt.

Perhaps not everybody got the the 44 farm walmart memo. LOL.


----------

